

8 Creativity Lessons from a Pixar Animator - hkimura
http://zenhabits.net/pixar/

======
SkyMarshal
You should probably change the title and drop "8", per the guidelines.

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

 _" If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous
adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do
X" to "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number
is meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids.""_

